# OnStar Navigation Voice Config



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

You can't get rid of the voice. Unless of course you disconnect the speakers, but then you lose your stereo, too.

I don't mind the voice, but I do wish it was a little less chatty, particularly for driving directions. Even so, OnStar seems worth keeping IMO.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

I used OnStar on my trip to Arkansas, this past weekend. It was very helpful and fun to see how quickly I was ticking away the miles on the trip. Plus the ability to call up the remaining miles on the current road, entire trip, and estimated time remaining was really neat. Though, I do agree it can be a bit chatty.

The following is a very close paraphrase of what I heard every time I left the interstate for food, gas, or a pit stop:



> You are currently off route. Would you like updated directions? Please say Yes, No, or Cancel Route.


Then I, the driver, simply say: "No," and the voice follows with:



> No. OK. Your directions will resume when you return to the planned route. You can return to this menu by pressing the OnStar button. OK. Thank you. Good bye.


It'd be nice if I could at least give an answer before the voice is done speaking. That way I can it her short. And then the voice's response afterward is too long. I can't count how many times I heard it. I'd even shout back at it: "Yes, I KNOW already!" haha. Argh!


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Can the volumn be turned down?*



scaredpoet said:


> You can't get rid of the voice. Unless of course you disconnect the speakers, but then you lose your stereo, too.
> 
> I don't mind the voice, but I do wish it was a little less chatty, particularly for driving directions. Even so, OnStar seems worth keeping IMO.


I think you can turn the volume down *when the navigation voice is talking* and when the sound returns to normal music/radio the volume returns to the setting you were listening at before the nav voice cut in, remaining seperate volume settings....I think..


----------



## jellbel57 (Jan 25, 2011)

My experience with nav system is not the voice but the fact that I load specific route through map quest or google and nav system just uses the easiest route. Also has anyone heard about Onstar offering unlimited minutes for $10?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

jellbel57 said:


> My experience with nav system is not the voice but the fact that I load specific route through map quest or google and nav system just uses the easiest route. Also has anyone heard about Onstar offering unlimited minutes for $10?


Yep, $10 unlimited minutes.

https://www.onstarmonthlycallingplans.com/


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

off onstars website, apparently it is this simple.

PUSH PHONE
“mute directions”- Give this command to mute and un-mute the directions . The audible directions will not play . If your vehicle has a display for the directions you can follow the display . If you miss a turn or go “Off route,” the message, “You have left the planned route,“ will play and the system will automatically un-mute . If you make a Hands-Free Call be sure to mute your directions first so they don’t interrupt your call.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

jellbel57 said:


> My experience with nav system is not the voice but the fact that I load specific route through map quest or google and nav system just uses the easiest route.


Yeah, OnStar does not save the route you make. It only saves the destination.





cyper2002 said:


> “mute directions”


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## jellbel57 (Jan 25, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Yep, $10 unlimited minutes.
> 
> https://www.onstarmonthlycallingplans.com/



Thanks have not seen anything sent to my account. Good to know.


----------

